# Cat is losing hair above her eye



## allie_renee (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi

My cat, Bella is 5 years old. I've noticed she's missing a patch of hair above her left eye. We recently moved back in with my parents and my parents have 2 dogs. I'm wondering if this is a result of stress. I have never heard of hair loss from stress before but I'm concerned about her. I haven't noticed hair loss anywhere else yet though her left ear also looked a little sparse. Also, there was a little red scratch it looked like above her right eye. Could this be an allergy? Some sort of disease? Am I just worrying for nothing?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds almost exactly like what I'm having with Fay right now.

Results are in the threads "The kids have a cat door now" and "Mia is very sick"

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=66766


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

All cats have "thin" hair at their temples, between their eyes/ears. It is most noticeable on black cats whose pale skin shows through the sparse hair, more so than on lighter colored cats. This is normal, though completely 'bald' patches are not and if there are scratches, just be sure her claws (inner 'thumb' claw) aren't scratching her as she grooms herself and/or check her ears for ear-mites.
heidi =^..^=


----------

